# trying a new roaster - recommendations



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Getting some caf and decaf beans in and would like to try a roaster I haven't before.

I really like Rave and Union, I also quite like Coffee Compass.

I like single origins though my favourite drinks so far have been from blends - e.g. Rave Chatswood. I'm in to dark chocolate notes though not too heavy, I like some brightness to lift the taste though still have a chocolate after-taste.

Don't want to get too specific though as I'm after a roaster to try - not a specific coffee.

Would be good to get caf and decaf from same place though doesn't have to be.

Recommendations much appreciated


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Have you tried Square Mile recently? And Foundry, of course! I seem to remember reading about a new decaf coming soon . . .

HasBean too









The Barn, Berlin, but not sure about decaf.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Try Beanshot Coffee (Bruton, Somerset)- they have some espresso blends which might suit your taste and they are still doing the Ethiopian CO2 decaf which I like- although it is more floral so might not be to your taste.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Have you tried Square Mile recently? And Foundry, of course! I seem to remember reading about a new decaf coming soon . . .
> 
> HasBean too
> 
> ...


Will try square mile thanks Mildred.

Foundry largely lighter and fruity?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Lots of good suggestions here, I use Square Mile & Foundry most regularly but would also recommend Dark Arts & Workshop


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

This has to my favourite by a long way this year, really fruity & almost boozy https://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/coffee/bolivia-el-archangel-natural.html

Even better that they're 2 mins from the office & I can walk in and pick it off the shelf


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Lots of good suggestions here, I use Square Mile & Foundry most regularly but would also recommend Dark Arts & Workshop


+1 for dark arts...and I generally prefer a lighter roast. Had a great FW at Flat White in Soho not so long ago, who at the time were using their beans rather than the ones they named on their website.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

oh...and don't forget Curve. Never a bland coffee from those guys, they're a bit special IMO. @Scotford might be able to help out with them based on your preferences, though he may be a little rushed at LCF this weekend.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Will try square mile thanks Mildred.
> 
> Foundry largely lighter and fruity?


Not necessarily, no. They have a chocolate/caramel and something that seems to be going down well at present. Maybe check with Lee either email or via the forum for some recommendations. He would be glad to help


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> oh...and don't forget Curve. Never a bland coffee from those guys, they're a bit special IMO. @Scotford might be able to help out with them based on your preferences, though he may be a little rushed at LCF this weekend.


 I've just placed an order with Curve myself







Not sure why I haven't tried them before!


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Try the Rio Magdalena from Foundry - really yummy and not light and fruity.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great, thanks everyone.

I just got an excellent decaf from curve recently. I'll try one of their caf offerings next time.

I went Atkinsons in the end though will do dark arts after that and then other curve stuff


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Kitkat said:


> Try the Rio Magdalena from Foundry - really yummy and not light and fruity.


Really? Great, I will do then cheers


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm very new to the game so I can't contribute about tasting notes and flavours etc, but pact coffee have been absolutely fantastic in terms of customer service. I really can't praise them enough! I can update with flavours once I've dialled In the grind settings etc.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Quarter Horse Coffee is bangin! Pleased with all the coffees I bought from them.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Very pleased with the 'italian job' from Rave and it's also good value. Just ordered some Rio Magdelana from Foundry based on recommendations on here.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Have you picked one yet?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> This has to my favourite by a long way this year, really fruity & almost boozy https://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/coffee/bolivia-el-archangel-natural.html
> 
> Even better that they're 2 mins from the office & I can walk in and pick it off the shelf


Wow, I shall be trying his next time I need to order some coffee !


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jony said:


> Have you picked one yet?


I went with blue coffee box service in the end as they're the only multi-roaster service that includes decaf from what I can see.

So far so good - great coffees from North Star, rounton and django. Beans that I wouldn't normally go for that I'm really enjoying so all good


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I use both North Star and django gone off NS now.


----------



## Harry8394 (May 1, 2018)

Everything ive had from Clifton Coffee has been decent, pretty cheap as well


----------

